# Trivia 1/12



## luckytrim (Jan 12, 2019)

trivia 1/12
DID YOU KNOW...
The Yellowstone River is the longest undammed river in the  continental U.S.
at 692 miles (1,114 km) long.


1. What relation is the titular character on "Supergirl" to  Superman?
2. Pinochet ruled what South American country ?
3. Which two of the Fifty were the first to legalize the  recreational use of
Cannabis ?
4. Where is the lowest land point on earth ?
5. Strange Words are These ;
What does a galactophagist drink?
  a. - Tea
  b. - Milk
  c. - Wine
  d. - Mead
6. What month and year was the Battle of  Gettysburg?
  a. - July 1863
  b. - August 1865
  c. - June 1864
  d. - May 1862
7. What is the name of the short square headed bolt or arrow  used in a
crossbow?
8. If someone had a breast adenocarcinoma, what kind of doctor  would they 
see for treatment?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
There exists on our planet a cockroach that grows to 7 to 8  inches long.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Cousin
2. Chile
3. Colorado and Washington
4. the Dead Sea
5. - b
6. - a
7. Quarrel
8. Oncologist

CRAP !!
But ....
The giant burrowing cockroach or rhinoceros cockroach, found  in Australia,
is the largest in the world. It can reach lengths of between  three to five
inches.


----------

